# Essential tools



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Of course I got a list from the company. 



What else do you need,...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you going to be Union apprentice?

If so the local will give you a tool list.

If you want a tool lisr just enter 'tool list' in the search bow, I've posted the tool list for several different locals on here.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If you are union and you bring tools, that are not on the list to a job site they may slam your foot in a door.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Best bet is just get what's on the list you were given for now. You can expand that with experience if you don't wash out.

I would suggest going to an electrical supplier as opposed to a"Home Center" for this, as the counter guys will (hopefully) know what they are doing.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Post your list...


----------



## Jose K. Ovalle (Jul 14, 2021)

Signal1 said:


> Best bet is just get what's on the list you were given for now. You can expand that with experience if you don't wash out.
> 
> I would suggest going to an electrical supplier as opposed to a"Home Center" for this, as the counter guys will (hopefully) know what they are doing.


Yes. This is a good idea.


----------



## DragnUp (Jun 18, 2021)

couple things: 
1) Pittsburg stubby ratcheting wrenches - Harbor Freight
2) Stubby flat-head / stubby phillips
3) Pocket Hitch - Measuring Tape Holder (SKU 206387487)
4) Klein belt loop measuring tape holder
5) find a little level that can clip on to one of those tape holders
6) belt tool pouch

you're new so you won't be expected to have a ton of tools. take care of the tools you borrow, and if you borrow a tool more than three times, consider buying one. Always ask to borrow and always let the person know you've returned it, every time.

you dont have to buy the most expensive hand tools. they're nice, but there's plenty of cheap options that will get the job done.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't forget your test equipment!


Low impedance meter
Earth Ground Meter
Megger
Fluke 3-phase PQA

(Expensive, ain't it?)

Snake-oil - Stetzerizer
Placebos - PFC for the home!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

DragnUp said:


> Always ask to borrow and always let the person know you've returned it, every time.


This^^^ 
And just don't return it find out where they want it. When I worked in the plant I did not care if someone needed a tool, take it. BUT when they returned it I wanted it put just on top of my box not put away. I could tell you where to find anything in my box because when I needed something I went to where it was supposed to be, hated finding stuff just put back anywhere.


----------

